# Havanese as a first dog?



## havnewbie (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello all, 

We are a family of 4 (me, wife, 9 and 6 yo kids) and thinking about getting our first family dog. Neither my wife or I haven't owned a dog before. 

We've never heard of Havanese until recently. While walking around our neighborhood, we encountered a lady walking a really cute dog. She said her dog is a Havanese. She told us all the good things about Havanese: it's sweet, smart, funny, etc. But then she added that it requires constant grooming and also hard to potty train, so it may not be a good fit for a first-time dog owner.

But ever since we saw that dog, my kids really really want a Havanese. My wife was also sold ever since she heard that it doesn't shed much. I've been wanting to get a Lab Retriever, but she was hesitant due to its shedding.

Fortunately I found this forum, so I'd like to get some real advice from the actual owners. My questions are:

1. How hard is it to potty train a Havanese puppy?
2. How often should we groom? Any maintenance needed other than brushing in between groomings? 
3. Would you recommend this breed for a first-time dog owner? I understand not all breeds are suitable for novice owners.

Thanks in advance. 
Havanese Newbie


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, and welcome. You'll get lots of advice to weigh and measure and think on for yourself. Here's my take:

1. They are moderately difficult to potty train. That's mainly because of two things -- because, like lots of little dogs, they have small bladders and because they want to be with you all the time. That means you HAVE to be on task and vigilent about training. The plus side is that they are VERY trainable and get the idea pretty fast. Also, as you will hear, lots of folks just litter train their dogs or use something like UGODOG, which eliminates the hassle of potty training them.

2. Grooming is required, but the hassle of it can be lessened if you keep the dog in a "puppy coat" -- a shorter cut. Up until 8 months or so, it's just a matter of regular brushing and bathing. At that age, they start to "blow coat," which means matting, and brushing can be more of a challenge -- and needs to be done more frequently. My dog Baxter is in that stage, and it is very much a challenge. When it's going well, we enjoy the "together time" -- when I'm having to tease out mats, not so much.

3. There are lots of pluses for a first-dog Havanese. They are bred to be companions--if that is what you are looking for, this is the dog for you. They are happy and fun and very, very easy to teach tricks to. They do not shed. Their potty messes are small. They don't eat a lot. They like to cuddle. They're good with kids.

On the other hand, they do crave attention and companionship -- that's what they're bred for. And (I'm just comparing my Hav to my dachshund here), they are not quite as "doggy" as other breeds. My dachshund is a "hunter" and "protector" and is happy to trot along the fence line patrolling or spend an hour or so digging for imaginary badgers. My Havanese will spend some time doing stuff like that, but it's not too long before he's looking around to find me and trotting back over to sit with me on the porch or play. They just love people. So, whether that's for you -- only you can answer.

Hope this helps. I can tell you -- your kids will love this dog. My son ADORES Baxter.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, and, welcome! It is true that once you fall for this breed, there is pretty much no turning back .

As far as potty training goes, it really is (IMO) not that much worse than any other small breed. Any puppy of any breed will require training. I don't think the bad rep havs have acquired in this department is really very fair; I don't think they are necessarily that much harder to train.

If you want low-maintenance grooming, then just keep your dog in a puppy cut! Then, just an occasional brushing and bath will be required from what I understand. (I keep my dog in a full coat so he requires combing every other day or so and a bath every week, but, I enjoy grooming him!)

As far as a breed for an novice, I would say that the Havanese IS the perfect one! They are (as a whole) very sweet, very smart, easily trainable, small, and SOOOO loveable! Just be sure to get one from a reputable breeder to ensure health and temperament, and, be prepared to do a lot of work at least at first, especially if you get a puppy - ANY puppy can/will be a handful and will require time and commitment. If your entire family is ready for a dog and willing to help out, it shouldn't be too hard though 

(I actually did a lot of research before getting my pup and specifically picked the Havanese breed because I wanted a smaller, friendlier dog as my first dog in 14 years, and, I couldn't be happier!)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

havnewbie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We are a family of 4 (me, wife, 9 and 6 yo kids) and thinking about getting our first family dog. Neither my wife or I haven't owned a dog before.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome! Kodi is our first dog too, and he has been fabulous. I can't imagine a better first dog. They are EXTREMELY "trainable", and if you purchase one from a good breeder who, breeds to the standard and is very careful about breeding for good health and good temperaments, you will find them to be an absolute delight. A good Hav is well balanced, LOVES to be with people, but at the same time playful, curious and outgoing.

As far as potty training is concerned, this is another area where the breeder is of paramount importance. If you buy from a breeder who properly starts their puppies on a good potty training system before you bring them home, and YOU follow through diligently once you get them, they are very trainable. I don't think they are particularly harder than any other small breed. I you buy a puppy mill or pet store puppy, or even a puppy from a breeder who doesn't start the puppy well, potty training will be a lot harder. ...Not impossible, but it will take longer and be more difficult.

As Heather and Donna said, it you want to reduce the hassle of grooming, keep the dog in a puppy cut. Then some minimal grooming and regular baths should be all that is needed. Even if you choose to keep your Hav in a full coat (I do) this is another place where the breeder makes a difference. It is now possible to genetically test to see whether Hav carries the curly coat gene or not. While either is "correct" in the breed standard, the less curly, silkier coats are WAY easier to maintain. Some breeders put specific emphasis on breeding for these silky, less curly coats. So if this is a major concern, don't buy a puppy from a breeder who produces a lot of very cottony, curlier Havs. Even though Kodi is in long coat, it takes me less than 10 minutes a day to groom him now that he is an adult.

As Donna mentioned, whether you've got a silky one or a cottony one, unless you clip them quite short during that period, you WILL have to do a lot more grooming when they "blow" their puppy coat, somewhere between 8-14 months. Even some people who want to keep their Hav in a long coat as an adult, give up and cut the puppy short during this period, then let it grow out again when they stop matting so badly.

From a family perspective, the one thing you should know is that small dogs in general are fragile. Havs may be a little LESS fragile than some toy breeds, but it will be imperative that your children, especially the 6 year old, be taught NOT to pick the puppy up. Puppies are notorious for suddenly leaping out of children's arms with no thought of safety. They are NOT like cats, do NOT land gracefully, and can SERIOUSLY hurt themselves. Children should be taught to get down on the floor and play with the puppy there, where everyone is safe!

You should also plan to enroll your puppy and the whole family in a puppy kindergarten, where everyone can learn consistent ways of handling the puppy. This will go a long way toward making the puppy's up-bringing go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DonnaC said:


> 1. They are moderately difficult to potty train. That's mainly because of two things -- because, like lots of little dogs, they have small bladders and because they want to be with you all the time. That means you HAVE to be on task and vigilent about training. The plus side is that they are VERY trainable and get the idea pretty fast. Also, as you will hear, lots of folks just litter train their dogs or use something like UGODOG, which eliminates the hassle of potty training them.


Hi Donna, I don't think that Hav puppies who have been started properly are that difficult to potty train. I think there are a lot out there whose breeders haven't started them properly. I will agree completely that you need to be vigilant about training, but from what I hear from others, that's pretty much true of all small breeds, and to some extent, of all young puppies. And of course you have the advantage that at least when they DO make a mistake, it's a much SMALLER mistake than a Lab puppy!ound:

But I really wanted to address your comment about litter boxes, UGO-Dog, etc. These indoor potty options DO NOT eliminate the hassle of potty training. It is still JUST as important to teach the puppy what are the "OK" places to go (outside or in the litter box) and which are the "not OK" places. (everywhere else) If a puppy comes to you from the breeder already familiar with and using a litter box (or whatever), of course it will be easier to transition to that at home. But it DOESN'T mean you are off the hook. The puppy must still be watched diligently, or closely confined when you CAN'T watch them until they really, completely understand the rules.

Litter box trained puppies USUALLY, on their own, start to transition to going outdoors when that is an option. But for those of us who either live in areas where weather makes outdoor potty trips extremely unpleasant for man and beast:biggrin1:, or those who are away from home for longer than a puppy or dog should be expected to "hold it", litter boxes are a wonderful option. It is pouring here this afternoon, and when Kodi asks to go out, I will tell him, "Go use your box", and neither of us will have to get soaking wet, and I won't then have to blow dry a soaking wet dog.:biggrin1:

I just don't want anyone to get the idea that using a litter box, UGO-Dog or pee pads is a "get out of jail free" card. You STILL have to spend the time and properly potty train your puppy.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Well....... um.... Since a Hav would be your first dog, you wouldn't be comparing it to another breed. I grew up with Border Collies & Aussies. (I would never recommend one of those as a first dog.) Potty-training Jack was a frickin' nightmare compared to my other dogs. Buy lots of paper towels and vinegar. You have to watch them like a hawk for 6 months. Hopefully, by then you will be able to know their signals but Jack wasn't reliable until he was over 1 year old. 

If you ignore the potty-training nightmare, I really do enjoy having a little dog. I didn't think I would. He is so much easier to haul around. He is just as exuberant and happy to see you but a Hav won't scare your kids' friends. My previous and much-missed border collie loved kids but a bouncing 60 lb. dog is a bit unnerving when you are a kid. Especially when he tries to sit in your lap.  

Havs are sturdy. That was one of my requirements. I have 2 boys, 2 cats, and an Aussie. Jack has to be rugged.

Grooming - I keep Jack in a puppy cut. I try to comb him a little whenever he is snuggling.

Barking - meh. So he barks to announce visitors and intruders on his sidewalk. He stops once you have acknowledged that he did his job.

Personality - sweet, funny and loving.

The hardest thing with getting any puppy is training your kids. They just don't get that the puppy isn't a toy and will keep pestering it until bad things happen. Puppy and kids should never, never, never, be left alone in a room together. This goes for your 9 yr. old, too. My youngest is 10 and stills hugs too hard. You are going to have to make a list of strict rules.

Final note: I can't imagine not having a furry face greet me whenever I come into the room.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

That's all correct -- I have to say that I found pads to be something more of a hassle, because Baxter thought they were food and Libby seemed never to really get the difference between pads and rugs. Outside was best for me, except for rainy days. 

I agree that they are no more difficult than other small dogs. Baxter is no more difficult than Libby, to be sure. In fact, a dachshund's stubborness makes them, imho, a bit more difficult.

My comments were directed toward the mention of a Lab, which, I understand from friends, is an easier dog to potty train. If you choose a small dog -- no matter what the breed -- there's more work. 

I am thinking of putting a litter box on the patio for rainy days. I'm about to pull my hair out trying to make that work. :frusty:


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess I should say I also agree on the coat. I love Baxter's curly collar hair (not so much the cottony wispy stuff on his back) and head hair, but I do get jealous of the silky dogs on this forum. Very pretty -- and they look easier to deal with. I spent an hour brushing Baxter out after his bath last night, getting everything to lay down just the way it does in the pictures on this site, and, as soon as he got up and shook himself, he looked like a little bear who'd put his paw in an electric socket!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Hi Donna, I don't think that Hav puppies who have been started properly are that difficult to potty train. I think there are a lot out there whose breeders haven't started them properly. I will agree completely that you need to be vigilant about training, but from what I hear from others, that's pretty much true of all small breeds, and to some extent, of all young puppies. And of course you have the advantage that at least when they DO make a mistake, it's a much SMALLER mistake than a Lab puppy!ound:
> 
> But I really wanted to address your comment about litter boxes, UGO-Dog, etc. These indoor potty options DO NOT eliminate the hassle of potty training. It is still JUST as important to teach the puppy what are the "OK" places to go (outside or in the litter box) and which are the "not OK" places. (everywhere else) If a puppy comes to you from the breeder already familiar with and using a litter box (or whatever), of course it will be easier to transition to that at home. But it DOESN'T mean you are off the hook. The puppy must still be watched diligently, or closely confined when you CAN'T watch them until they really, completely understand the rules.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, Karen. As a UgoDog user, I was going to comment, as well, that it does not eliminate potty training. I will just say that we made the mistake of not having Augie continue using it at times, to keep it as a 'back up' for foul weather or if we are gone longer periods, so after he was transitioned to outside, he will no longer use it. A couple of times, I forgot to take him out and at least he had the smarts to pee on the kitchen floor or the throw rug on the tile in front of the door.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh -- that's disappointing to hear.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DonnaC said:


> That's all correct -- I have to say that I found pads to be something more of a hassle, because Baxter thought they were food and Libby seemed never to really get the difference between pads and rugs. Outside was best for me, except for rainy days.


Which is why you never hear me talking about "Kodi" and "Pee pads" in the same sentence... (at least not in a positive way) Kodi has looked at pee pads as a food item every time we've tried them. Considering that we've already had ONE $1600 impaction, we try to keep him from eating non-food items!:biggrin1:



DonnaC said:


> My comments were directed toward the mention of a Lab, which, I understand from friends, is an easier dog to potty train. If you choose a small dog -- no matter what the breed -- there's more work.


From what I've heard from people who have had both large and small breeds (I haven't) I think you are right. I think someone mentioned a theory that it's easier for a big dog to recognize the entire house as their "den", while it takes longer for a little dog to realize that all those empty places (especially those that aren't used frequently, like the dining room) are STILL part of the house, and are not appropriate potty spots. We found that Kodi was absolutely reliable in our kitchen and family room (which is where the family spends the majority of time) a full year before he could be reliably allowed to roam other areas of the house unsupervised. It wasn't a big deal though, a gate across the doorway out of that area was all we needed to avoid accidents.



DonnaC said:


> I am thinking of putting a litter box on the patio for rainy days. I'm about to pull my hair out trying to make that work. :frusty:


I'm actually thinking of doing the same with one of the big "Rascal Dog boxes I have with a grass mat. Our new addition includes a covered, but otherwise open, porch. It would be AWESOME if I could talk Kodi into pooping there in snow storms or weather like today. He really hates using the litter box to poop, but then whines around the door when I take him out, he wants me to "fix" the weather out there!:biggrin1: If he'd use a box on the porch, it might solve both issues... not in the house, but out of the weather!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, that's another thing to mention about pee pads. While some people use and like them, MANY people find that dogs trained to pee pads have a REALLY hard time differentiating between a pee pad and any other small (especially white) rug on the floor. (and you can hardly blame them for the mistake!) that's another reason I prefer one of the indoor potty systems that looks NOTHING like a rug!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Oh, that's another thing to mention about pee pads. While some people use and like them, MANY people find that dogs trained to pee pads have a REALLY hard time differentiating between a pee pad and any other small (especially white) rug on the floor. (and you can hardly blame them for the mistake!) that's another reason I prefer one of the indoor potty systems that looks NOTHING like a rug!


YES! We boarded Augie and Finn awhile back. We took the UgoDog with Finn, but they didn't use it for whatever reason. When he came home from that boarding experience, he WAS peeing on anything white on the floor. I figured out pretty quickly what had happened and when I asked them, they verified that they had used pee pads. If a white towel gets left on the floor, he will still go pee on it. The white platform for the Wii game was fair game too! :frusty:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Another thing about pee pads: the paper-shredding gene. many [but not all] Havs have the paper-shredding gene, and any paper that is accessible to such a puppy is fair game.

My boy let us know early on that using pee pads was NOT an option for our household.

To end on a positive note, we are very glad to have two Havanese living with us. They are wonderful members of our little family.

Keep us updated about your decision.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome,
I have just one thing to add. It is extremely important to choose an excellent breeder who will "match" the temperament of the dog to the family. There are some puppies in a litter who will do better with kids than others and the breeder knows best. So pick a great breeder. And please supervise your kids with the puppy.
I think a Havanese is a wonderful dog for first time dog owners!
Mine were not difficult to housebreak. You just have to be patient, follow some good advice, and have reasonable expectations.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.

From the breeder, Oreo was going on pee pads and outside.

When we got him home, he mainly pee and poo on the pee pad but he kept stepping in it and his feet would get wet and he's run across the room. This is when we got an Ugodog. Not much of a stepping in pee problem after Ugo dog.

We do train to go outside. We remove access to the Ugodog when we are home and take him outside to do his business. We only give access to the Ugodog when we are not home...which he does pee and poo most of the time on.

While I know it takes time to potty train, there's one aspect of potty I don't think i can fix and it's been talked about...the Walking Pooper. Oreo would squat and poo, inche forward and poo, move forward some more and poo leaving a breadcrumb trail of poop.

I know there are alot of good things about Havs but there were quite a few things that we never though about even though we researched ALOT.

Some examples:

We never had a thought in our heads about separation anxiety. Havs are companion dogs and if you have to leave the Hav alone for more then 3-4 hours...it's not the dog for you.

Potty training...we're still working on it but almost at the point of pulling out our hairs.

Havs have high agility and intelligence. They can get out of almost any situation. Like jumping over gates and squeezing through places.

Grooming...lucky Oreo is accustomed to grooming. He just stands there and lets us cut his hair. Most issue we have is trimming the hairs between his toes but since we got an electric razor, he's been getting better and better.

The key to having a well behaved Hav is to make sure you set rules for them at a young age. They will test your patience and you need to out wait the Hav to get him to learn.

Havs are fast runners. And I mean FAST. ask anyone who's experienced RLH (Run Like Hell).

There are other odd quirks about Havs but at the end of the day...they are too cute.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

My husband and I adopted our first dog, a Cairn Terrier, the week after we got home from our honeymoon and we were fortunate to have her for 16 years. After she passed, frankly, we were just too busy with three athletic kids to have a dog so we had cats. After 15 years of being dogless, we adopted Cooper. Although he was a little hard to toilet train, he was a great dog for us since we hadn't had a dog in such a long time. So great in fact, that last May we got Tessa. Tessa has also been very difficult to potty trained. She is ten months and still not reliable but I think because she was 4 1/2 months when we got her, that was part of the problem. 

Potty training aside, I would recomend the Havanese breed to anyone looking for a smaller but sturdy dog. They are smart, loving, fun and we have a great time together. I would love another, but the DH says one each is enough for now.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome!

Marley is my first dog ever and he is the best! The potty training seemed like it was never ending, but in the end it was all worth it. Having a large dog that sheds and bring big muddy paws into the house will end up being a lot more cleaning work in the end, so if you have the patience to do the training right, it is so worth it. 

Like others have said, I think it's mostly important to buy from a good breeder and to make sure the dog fits your lifestyle. I work part time, so Marley isn't alone more than 5 hours or so on most days. We have left him up to 7 1/2 hours at the longest, but that is on very rare occasions and on those days he will greet you like he had given up on us ever coming back.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to say I was lucky-got my "kids" when they were older-so no potty training issues. As for the coat & grooming-keeping a Havie in a puppy cut is the answer-yes you do still have to bath them and brush them but not as much as you do when they are in full coat. They are a wonderful breed-just remember that they do require attention, they are a Velcro dog that is happiest when with family-so if you don't have the time to share then a different breed might be best. As others have said-be watchful with the children-they are not aggressive but can get hurt faster than say a Lab or bigger breed.

Karen gave you great advise and all of us would tell you the same thing-buy from a Good Breeder-one who will match the puppy with the family-one that breeds to the standard in all ways-not only health but temperament. 

You could think about a older dog-one who has already been through the housebreaking-there are some outstanding breeders that do at time rehome their older dogs-or there is HRI which has a web site for rescued Havanese. What ever you decide-good luck in your search and hope to see you here with great stories to share.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)
Ms T (for as long as she needs)


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

narci said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> From the breeder, Oreo was going on pee pads and outside.
> 
> ...


While I agree with most of narci's post, I want to point out that not all havs have separation anxiety, and, there are lots of us here that are gone all day at work that make do with doggie day care, heading home for lunch, or just leaving our dogs home all day some days. But yes, in general havanese _are _companion dogs and you will have to be able to stay with the puppy (or make alternate arrangements) pretty constantly while they are little...


----------



## havnewbie (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the excellent feedback. I really appreciate!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

MHS is really hard to resist. Once you get one..... why not two?

They are just so cute! 


I have been told I can't have another furbaby for at least ten years.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Just to add...

Make sure you find a breeder that crate trains. (not only for potty but just in general that he/she likes going into his crate)

Oreo was crate trained from the breeder. This is the first dog I have ever had that actually doesn't mind his crate (Had a sheppard that hated his crate, he tore through a wired crate in one night). Oreo will go into his crate on command now. Only issue is we can't leave him alone too long inside the crate. We have a tennant in the basement so leaving him in the crate to whine and bark it out is out of the question.

A crate trained dog in general is a saving grace.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello!! I have a 10 and 6 yr old too!! 

We got our Havanese, Tillie last September and honestly, it took her 3 WEEKS ... 3 weeks. and she was bell trained (rings the bell to go out to potty). Just needs supervision and 'hawk eyes' for awhile, but if you COMMIT to it and do it right and follow all the advice on this forum you'll do great! 

As far as kids... yes, they will LOVE each other. they LOVE Tillie and Tillie ADORES them! 

This is also our first dog and for the most part has been a perfect fit!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome! You've already got a lot of great feedback. I just wanted to say, Bella was the first dog I've ever owned. My sister & brother also got Havanese as their first dogs. I think as long as you prepare yourself, this breed is a pretty easy first dog. I read 3 or 4 books before getting my havanese. I also made my sister and brother read as much stuff as they could, before getting their pups. It really prepared us for everything situation. My guys weren't that hard to housebreak, but I had nothing to compare it too! Good luck with your search!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

krandall said:


> Oh, that's another thing to mention about pee pads. While some people use and like them, MANY people find that dogs trained to pee pads have a REALLY hard time differentiating between a pee pad and any other small (especially white) rug on the floor. (and you can hardly blame them for the mistake!) that's another reason I prefer one of the indoor potty systems that looks NOTHING like a rug!


Thanks for mentioning that Karen. Panda's breeder had her trained to a pee pad - it took at least 6 months to get her weaned from that concept. She would shred the pee pads and wet on the rug next to the door! What a nightmare! Having had labs and goldens I can say that Panda was much harder to housebreak. Both the big dogs were reliable within a week. Not so with Pan - she took much longer and I'm home all day.

That's something I wanted to new folks to consider. Havs are truly "velcro" dogs and don't do well with long periods of being left alone. They are much happier in a household where someone is with them most of the time. I've never left Pan for more than 5 hours at a time, and since both DH & I are retired, we're home alot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

narci said:


> We never had a thought in our heads about separation anxiety. Havs are companion dogs and if you have to leave the Hav alone for more then 3-4 hours...it's not the dog for you.


This depends on the dog, and depends on the breeder. Kodi was very well adjusted from the time we brought him home. He has slept happily in his crate on the first floor since the first night. For the first week, either I or my son slept on the couch to make sure someone would hear him if he had trouble, but he never did. We started slowly leaving him for longer and longer periods over the first month we had him. He really NEVER showed signs of separation anxiety. The limit on how long he can be left is based on when he will need to go potty. In actual fact, we prefer to have him with us, so he is rarely alone for more than a few hours. But he has a litter box available, so if he needed to be alone all day he could use that. I'm sure he would be fine. (though he might torment the cat a bit!



narci said:


> Potty training...we're still working on it but almost at the point of pulling out our hairs.


Again, it comes down to the start they get from the breeder. I also think some people just have too high expectations of young puppies in general. (in other words, I don't think this is specifically a "Hav" problem)



narci said:


> Havs have high agility and intelligence. They can get out of almost any situation. Like jumping over gates and squeezing through places.


This is an individual personality thing. Kodi certainly has the PHYSICAL ability to jump over a baby gate... I've seen him jump that high over jumps set for bigger dogs in training. Ad he's certainly smart enough... he learns very quickly. But he has NEVER challenged the baby gates or ex-pen in the house. He knows that a gate means "don't go there" and respects that, even if it's short enough that he can put his paws over the top edge.



narci said:


> Grooming...lucky Oreo is accustomed to grooming. He just stands there and lets us cut his hair. Most issue we have is trimming the hairs between his toes but since we got an electric razor, he's been getting better and better.


That's great! I think this one is part personality and part how much work the breeders have put into teaching them to accept grooming. Kodi has always been fine about combing, brushing and trimming, but (even though I WATCHED his breeder trim his nails without problem before I brought him home!) he has always been horrible about nail trimming with me... I have the groomer do it!:biggrin1:



narci said:


> The key to having a well behaved Hav is to make sure you set rules for them at a young age. They will test your patience.


True, but I think the same could be said about EVERY puppy (and every HUMAN child!:biggrin1



narci said:


> Havs are fast runners. And I mean FAST. ask anyone who's experienced RLH (Run Like Hell).


Which is a very good reason to start that solid training early, to develop a really solid recall. Then you (and your Hav) can enjoy those RLH's without worry!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Hello

Roshi is my first puppy/dog.

I seriously think I got a lemon when it comes to potty training. Well, it's not that bad now. Still an occasional accident... either my fault or my fiancee's (like tonight... stupid guy). He knows how to go to the door when I'm home. However, when I'm not home (and I'm talking less than 2 hours) he does not try to hold it... even in his crate. Sigh.

I don't brush my own hair, so why would I spend time to brush his?! I shaved him all off when he was 6 months. Boy was he ugly!!! LOL. But in a month, it grew out. Think right now, his short hair is making him so cute... just like his puppy days. So yep... forever puppy cut! I bathe him every 2-3 wks, and brush him once every 2 weeks. Brushing time = 1 min. LOL. I think that's more than my own hair.

When I first got Roshi, it was VERY OVERWHELMING. I'm a single (puppy) mom, so adjusting to a whole new schedule was hard: his high energy was way too much when I'm dead tired from work, his bladder can only hold pee for like 30 minutes, his metabolism was crazy high (pooped 7 times/day), his teething gums fell in love with the corner of my kitchen island... and the list goes on. I am an EXTREMELY calm and patient person, but he drove me nuts. However, we trucked through it... with a few break downs along the way, and now we are here. Roshi still has his (potty) issues, but oh gosh, so much better now. Even though there were those few times I spazzed out at him, he still looks at me now adoringly and stick to me like velcro (hehe). 

I think any dog can be a first dog... it's dependent on the owner's patience and willingness to work with the dog. If you love it enough, you can make it work.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

"_That's great! I think this one is part personality and part how much work the breeders have put into teaching them to accept grooming. Kodi has always been fine about combing, brushing and trimming, but (even though I WATCHED his breeder trim his nails without problem before I brought him home!) he has always been horrible about nail trimming with me... I have the groomer do it!"_

Oh goodness, and I thought I was the only one with nail trimming issues. I have to have my fiancee with me when it's nail trimming time. Roshi struggles and struggles. Roshi hates baths, but he puts up with it. Whines a bit and paces in the tub between tap and soap up times. But nails... oh dear! Maybe I should just shelf out 5 bucks to the groomer to safe the hassle.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have had to keep two labs in my life. Both were about a year old and I kept them until the first one got out and got run over. The other one was a beautiful yellow lad and was a nightmare to train. Ther e is no way I would ever have one in the house--they stay puppies until they are about 3 years old. Then they are pretty much laid back. We have a large back yard and plenty of room to run and exercise. The yellow lab destroyed every lawn cushion, water hose, got in the garage and chewed the handles out of tools. Stayed in the swimming pool all the time also. And climb--they can climb the tallest of fences. I worked with that dog daily and just about the time I got her trained, my son decided to come and get her. Can't say that I missed the dog. My advice is that if you want a house dog, you do not consider a lab. Think ruined furniture.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CrazieJones said:


> Hello
> I think any dog can be a first dog... it's dependent on the owner's patience and willingness to work with the dog. If you love it enough, you can make it work.


I think there are MANY dogs that do NOT make good "first dogs"... too willful, too "sharp" in temperament, too protective, the list goes on. Havanese were DESIGNED to be companion dogs, not herders, guarders or hunters. They were designed to do exactly what most first-time dog owners want.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I have had to keep two labs in my life. Both were about a year old and I kept them until the first one got out and got run over. The other one was a beautiful yellow lad and was a nightmare to train. Ther e is no way I would ever have one in the house--they stay puppies until they are about 3 years old. Then they are pretty much laid back. We have a large back yard and plenty of room to run and exercise. The yellow lab destroyed every lawn cushion, water hose, got in the garage and chewed the handles out of tools. Stayed in the swimming pool all the time also. And climb--they can climb the tallest of fences. I worked with that dog daily and just about the time I got her trained, my son decided to come and get her. Can't say that I missed the dog. My advice is that if you want a house dog, you do not consider a lab. Think ruined furniture.


I agree, Lucile, if I didn't kill the LAB during the first few years of it's life, I'd probably slit my wrists.<g> I wouldn't mind adopting an OLDER Lab, if I wanted a big dog. But they are still big, smelly, hunting dogs, even when they get over being wild adolescents.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

In defense of Labs..My daughter has two black labs.They are as good as gold, great her kids,and very smart.. I don't think she would have any other breed.


----------



## hottubecake (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree with Tilliesmom. Will was trained to pads by the breeder and as soon as we got him home at 8 weeks, we started bell training and it was successful in 1-2 weeks ...and ever since. He is now 16 mo. old and a very easy dog. I think part of dogs "anxieties" come from the owners. Just relaxxxxx....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My Tucker came from a so-so breeder. (I had thought I did a good job researching, but could have done even better.) 

He took nearly a year of close observation before he was trustworthy regarding house training. And, the first three months were ridiculously frustrating. However, I'd read enough to know that all toy dogs seem unusually difficult to house train and I was prepared for it to take a year. I planned on it. 

I've had several mid-sized dogs, (Keeshonden, Norwegian Elkhound, Sheltie,) and they all house trained in less than a month, some within 1-2 weeks, with much less effort.

If I get another dog it will be a Hav, but I'm going to make good and sure that the breeder is already working on good potty habits, and the puppy is at least 10-12 weeks old before I bring him home.

I wouldn't trade my Tucker, though! He's the BEST companion, and has even won over my adult niece who used to dislike dogs. He's made quite a conquest of her!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just wanted to add a little too - any toy breed will be more difficult to potty train than say a Golden, and each dog is an individual even within breeds - my puppy was 5 months old before I could see that she was starting to get the whole potty business, and she is a little nervous and submissive so I had a really rough patch with her for about 2 months, but now at 9 months she has it down pat. IMO the Havanese, Papillon, and maybe Poodle are by far and away the most intelligent toy breeds, Havanese and Papillon being the two most likely to excell at obedience and agility, and the Havanese is the only one sturdy enough, fiesty enough, and playful enough to be the perfect doggy playmate for my 3 yr old rough-and-tumble boy twins (I just have to make sure they're being gentle!). Can I imagine the same with a Yorkie, Pomeranian, or even an Bichon? Absolutely not. With grooming, you just have to be proactive with it and educate yourself about how to properly take care of the coat, which, as others have said, is not non-shedding, but sheds like we shed. Contact me privately and I can give you more info on how to properly maintain a coat, I'm a groomer.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

havnewbie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We are a family of 4 (me, wife, 9 and 6 yo kids) and thinking about getting our first family dog. Neither my wife or I haven't owned a dog before.
> 
> ...


Also wanted to mention something about labs. I see labs every day, actually it's the most common breed that comes into the salon by far, and because it's become so popular unfortunately today MANY, and I do say many are overbred, large, CRAZY, non-intellegent shedding dogs that are not suitable for a family. My landlady bought a chocolate lab from a breeder about a year ago and she was asking me when her dog would settle down, and I wanted to tell her sorry, your dog will probably never be calm. If you decide on getting a lab, I would suggest you be HIGHLY selective with the breeder and that you make sure the dog comes from parents that are SANE, as when a lab is bred as it was meant to be, is a wonderful dog. Also consider the English Lab, my favorite large breed. They are smaller (actually, American labs can be considered a monstrous, oversized lab some can be 100+ lbs.), have a beautiful, broad head and body and a beautiful hard coat. I've only known a handful of English labs but all have great temperments.

Sadly, the rare breeds that are gaining popularity such as the Havanese, the Bernese Mountain Dog, and the Newfoundland are starting to go down the same road as other breeds that have become popular. Unethical breeders who only care about making money are breeding dogs that shouldn't be bred. Yesterday I saw another suspected Havanese puppy mill puppy. He had really, really long legs, a big underbite that made him look like a Shih Tzu, and horrible cow hocks that touch when the back legs are straight under, the worst I've ever seen on any dog. I didn't have the heart to point it out to the owner.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You have gotten a lot of great advice so far, so I am saying hello and :welcome: to the forum.

Do not be afraid of the 'little' dog  My husband was also a 'big' dog sort of guy, but he is completely smitten by the little one and I tease him when he walks her that she is way more of a 'chick' magnet than any big dog would be, people think she's a puppy and who doesn't love puppies?  

Invest in a Bissell little green steam machine (you may already have one with a 9 and 6 yo) But once that hurdle is over, they are really the smartest dogs in the world and they say that is why they are circus performers, they love to please and learn tricks quickly, get especially closely bonded to their main caretaker and will follow you into the bathroom...even in the middle of the night, lol that is devotion, IMO.. 

Good luck and if you to decide on a Havanese, choose a breeder wisely!

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> In defense of Labs..My daughter has two black labs.They are as good as gold, great her kids,and very smart.. I don't think she would have any other breed.


They ARE great dogs... once they grow up!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Do not be afraid of the 'little' dog  My husband was also a 'big' dog sort of guy, but he is completely smitten by the little one and I tease him when he walks her that she is way more of a 'chick' magnet than any big dog would be, people think she's a puppy and who doesn't love puppies?


Ha! Dave always warns me that if anything happens to me, the first thing he plans to do is take Kodi out for a walk. He says he meets ALL the "cute babes" that way!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I had made up a response to this yesterday, but I must have not actually posted it.

Basically my take is to just make sure the breed is suitable to your lifestyle. Havanese aren't called "velcro dogs" for nothing. Some people like this and others don't . Things like potty training and grooming work themselves out usually. There is always the choice of keeping the dog clipped and many do. 

Brody is my first dog. We had dogs growing up and my parents still have dog(s), but Brody is my first dog that is solely mine since I moved out years ago. 

I wanted a friendly, loving, cute companion dog that would be easy on my allergies and asthma. And that is exactly what I got.


----------



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

Our first dog was a Havanese, with 2 little girls (7 and 5 at the time). They are adorable dogs, with a fun personality and who love to snuggle and be with you at all times! I have to admit to feeling very guilty whenever I leave Poppy alone even for a few hours, as I know she would much rather be with us! The welcome home is pretty spectacular though!

Poppy was incredibly easy to potty train (unlike our first Hav!), she got the hang of ringing the bell to go outside and use her litter box within a week. We have literally had 3 accidents ever, and that was in the first 2 weeks! We got through a number of very expensive rugs with Bramble,our first Hav though!! Even when he died just before his second birthday, he used to like to leave us 'surprises'!! Im not sure if it is the dog, or just that I knew more what I was doing second time around! Poppy is now so reliable, that at 8 months she could be trusted to be left home alone and not gated or crated, and no accidents or furniture/underwear chewed!! (again, I don't think Bramble would EVER have been allowed this much freedom, he was a fabulous character, but definitely would have peed and chewed his way round the house!!!)

Grooming wise, I completely agree with what everyone has said.....if you find the brushing too much, just have a shorter coat! The lack of shedding is one of the reasons we bought a Hav, no hair everywhere and no doggy smell...fabulous!

Finding the right breeder, who matches the personality of the dog to your family is very important too!

Good luck in making your decision! You could be letting yourself in for a lifetime of love!!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Fionn is my first dog and he is fantastic. We did puppy classes and obedience class which was really helpful. I'd say he was pretty much reliable with potty training by about 7 months. He's bell trained and always lets me know when he needs to go outside. As far as separation anxiety goes, I have not had any problems. I started early with him, leaving him for short durations throughout the day here and there. I've left him as long as 6 hours and he's been fine. Before I go out I just make sure he has some exercise first and his kong and I leave him in his expen. He's never had an accident while left home alone. In terms of grooming, so far he's been easy (he's 8 months). I know those days may be numbered but I'm planning to keep him in a longish puppy cut anyway so if he starts to matt and I have to clip him back that's not the end of the world. I'm not up to spending long periods everyday brushing and grooming, so a puppy cut works for me.

So, I would say yes, based on my experience a Havanese is a great first dog! They are lovely breeds and everyone who meets Fionn falls in love with him


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

Precious is my first dog, we are totally in love with her. I have a 5 and 10 yo kids, they just adore Precious. When we saw Precious, we knew she will be ours. It is just so hard to resist that puppy cuteness. We ended up getting a Hav than a lab, because we have two rabbits. 

Our breeder use litter box to train Precious, when we got her and confined her to our kitchen, she did very well on potty. Now Precious is 5 months old, she can hold more than 8 hours at night.

We just started to brush Precious at 5 months, her hair wasn't that long, but now it is getting there. I groomed her a little here and there around her face. I love to see her eyes.  At this point, we bath her 2 to 3 weeks, depends on how dirty she is. Precious is white and brown, so her hair is not that visible. I would think I have more hair drop than her. 

Precious is a very "shadow" dog. If you allow her, she is always by someone's feet. She likes to sit on my feet when I cook or wash dishes. She also likes to crawl on our laps. I am a stay home mom, so Precious is really great companion during the day for my 5 yo.

Energy wise, Precious loves play time, but not too energetic like a lab. Sometimes when we are too busy or weather wise, she is happy just to run around our house by tiring herself out. 

Precious doesn't bark much. Sometimes she does whine when we have to leave her or I slept in too long. 

We couldn't been happier to have Precious. I think my next dog will still be a Havanese too, may be next time we will adopt instead of get one from breeder.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Precious sounds just that... precious!!!


----------



## anna7 (4 mo ago)

havnewbie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We are a family of 4 (me, wife, 9 and 6 yo kids) and thinking about getting our first family dog. Neither my wife or I haven't owned a dog before.
> 
> ...


We both have a lab 75 lbs and a Havanese 7 lbs. The Havanese is so much easier.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (5 mo ago)

I don't think Sirena was any more difficult to potty train than any other dog we ever had. For many years we kept Parson Jack Russell Terriers (Terrors!), and they were about the same in terms of potty training. I can count the number of mistakes she has had on the fingers of one hand, but we devoted time and attention to the process! 

I also think it depends a great deal on how well the breeder socializes their puppies, and whether or not they crate train their puppies. Select your breeder carefully.....

I will add that I have never owned a dog that was a much fun as this one!


----------

